# NEW Holland TC55DA EHSS PTO PROBLEM



## Twistedgrip (Apr 24, 2018)

OK... now that I've read the instructions on posting in the correct section I'll post here.
I have a 2006 New Holland TC55DA EHSS that has been up until today performing normally. Today my PTo would not "spin up to speed" and stay at speed. It would fluctuate. I ran the engine up to 2500 rpm and engaged the pto just like always but the pto wouldn't spin up to speed. It would then fluctuate, slow then fast, slow then fast. I'm open to suggestions. I did check the fluid level and it was good.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Tractor ground speed is good, PTO was working without slippage up until this incident, then I would focus on the PTO control valve. New Holland has a repair kit for that valve that corrects this symptom. Likely be a god idea to pull a transmission oil sample to be sure the oil is not contaminated with water, that is the usual cause of the valve failing.


----------



## Twistedgrip (Apr 24, 2018)

Is there a way I can "massage" the valve and get it to fully engage so that I can finish my pastures? Can I "tap" the little lever and make sure it's going into the engaged position completely? I'm a mechanic by tradde so I know better than to manipulate things to excess


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You can disassemble the valve, look for a score or broken O ring. I am not big on external massage mechanics as tolerances are so tight that a bound spool could easily score or chip the body and turn a two bit fix into a significant expense. 

If you go to New Holland's web site and page to the parts diagrams, they are quite detailed and a good depiction of the construction of the valve.


----------



## Twistedgrip (Apr 24, 2018)

Thank you for the information. Will do


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I would definitely fix this before using the tractor again. Your clutch pack is obviously slipping......you risk damaging the clutch discs if you continue operating.


----------



## Twistedgrip (Apr 24, 2018)

I took the PTO control valve off, cleaned and inspectd, replaced all elastomers (o-rings) and reinstalled. Still doing the same thing. I suppose I need to replace the oil filter (hasn't been too long since last replaced) and if still not working look at the pressure regulating valve if I can find it.


----------



## Twistedgrip (Apr 24, 2018)

Well THANK THE LORD!!! I am confident I found my problem. If anyone is having an issue with their PTO speeding up and slowing down on a TC55DA w/EHSS I think I have a place to look for a potential problem. There is a small rubber hose (1/2") that is the supply line to the PTO/EHSS pump that is shaped like a "U". Mine had a pinhole in it allowing the pump to starve for fluid when the PTO was engaged but allowed the EHSS to operate normally. There was a small crack in the suction hose that didn't leak outward but was evidently allowing air to leak into the suction side of the pump not allowing the pump to build enough pressure to compress the PTO plates under operation. I found this hose to be wet with fluid while crawling around under the tractor and realizing it was the suction hose decided to remove it. Sure enough there was a very small crack at the clamp that I am hoping was causing my problem. I trimmed the hose and reinstalled it until I can find a replacement and the tractor functions as it should with no PTO clutch slippage. It pays to ask the Lord to lead you to a problem whenever you are having one.


----------

